# Arwens's shoes.



## GondorSoldier (Wednesday at 11:17 AM)

What exactly kind of shoes does Arwen wear in the movies?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Wednesday at 2:34 PM)

Do you have a photo of her you can share? She has several different costumes. She was wearing high leather boots when first seen, as shown in this action figure:


At one point, she's apparently barefoot.

And she's often in floor-length dresses.


----------



## GondorSoldier (Wednesday at 2:40 PM)

I was asking for her Rivendell clothes. Maybe she walks barefoot? Did she ever wear shoes apart from her riding costume?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Wednesday at 2:48 PM)

I haven't watched the movies that much, so others will have to chime in here, but I believe she wore slippers of some sort at times.

Oh, where are my manners? Welcome to the forum, GondorSoldier! If you'd like to introduce yourself "formally", and say something about your particular interests, don't forget our New Members forum;








New Members


Meet and greet the newest TTF members. -- [ One thread per new member only! ] --




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## GondorSoldier (Wednesday at 3:25 PM)

Honestly we don't see much of her shoes, because of dress lenght. In Two Towers there is one shot during Arwen talk with her father Elrond where we can see Arwen's feet and she is.. barefoot. . And this is only show of Arwen's footwear apart from riding costume. So maybe Arwen dosen't wear shoes in Rivendell?
I mean this moment:




I don't remember that we can see Arwen wearing slippers.


----------



## Ent (Wednesday at 3:25 PM)

I too cannot help as I've never paid attention to her attire much. For me the movies are just entertainment while the Writings are for study.
I cannot recall her footwear ever mentioned in the Writings, and a digital search just conducted (though brief) did not reveal any.

Do you have the movies? It'll be some time before I get back to watching them, as a long line of Mystery movies/shows precedes them at present.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Wednesday at 5:36 PM)

That would be a subject for the Watching thread.


----------



## Deimos (Wednesday at 6:41 PM)

GondorSoldier said:


> What exactly kind of shoes does Arwen wear in the movies?




Oh, wait...wrong movie.

Honestly I think she probably wore a soft slipper of some kind, in the way (similarly) that Legolas wore soft shoes (but with a *very *durable sole, of course.😉)
Everything about their raiment seemed finely wrought, and elegant. They even used mithril. And their movements as described in the books often evoked images of gracefulness.
So I would think none of them were clomping about in Doc Martens or boots (like Strider).

(Not that one can't be graceful in Docs....)


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Wednesday at 9:09 PM)

Probably very hard to see because it's a still but she's wearing what seems to be some sort of black slipper/shoe.
The screenshot is taken at 00:40:02 from the extended edition of return of the king (04:23:10). Prior to this scene you can catch another glimpse of her footwear when she runs off to Elrond to convince him to fix that sword (in her rivendell attire).
Anyway what an odd question. I think if you wanna slog through all of the bts videos you'll probably find what she was actually wearing, but as for actual movie scenes this is the best I can do.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Wednesday at 9:42 PM)

Wait-- she appears in BTS videos?! 😳


----------



## GondorSoldier (Yesterday at 3:04 AM)

I found as i said moment in Two Towers where we can see her shoes. And alsow in Retur of the King.


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Yesterday at 7:14 AM)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wait-- she appears in BTS videos?! 😳
> View attachment 20848


You sure do love your kpop 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Yesterday at 7:15 AM)

Maybe I misunderstood . . . 🤔


----------

